# Put to sleep with Dp



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone on here had surgery or anything where they had to be put to sleep , while they had dp/dr.? I just couldn't imagine waking up , if at all. Its always been in my head now that im older what if i have to have surgery, and have to be put under while i have this. It scares the shit out of me thinking about it !!


----------



## Bread (Jul 11, 2012)

It is sort of similar to falling asleep on your own and then waking up. Just one is from chemicals in the brain, and the other; chemicals from a tube.


----------

